# *The next Generation Z...



## SteelersGirl (May 10, 2006)

Does anyone know when Nissan will change the styling, or what the next generation Z will look like?? I just thought since the G35 is getting a makeover for 2007 then maybe Nissan was doing the Z? This isn’t to say I don’t love the Z’s look, namely just the interior look.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SteelersGirl said:


> Does anyone know when Nissan will change the styling, or what the next generation Z will look like?? I just thought since the G35 is getting a makeover for 2007 then maybe Nissan was doing the Z? This isn’t to say I don’t love the Z’s look, namely just the interior look.



Makes sense. Nissan generally changes body styles every 5 years so the Z is about ready.


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope they go along the same route as the GTR and have some sharper edges instead of mega bubbly.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Actually, I hope Nissan goes back to what a *Z* is really about and not what the rest of the automotive industries is doing. I'm not bagging on the engine or the suspension but the look it's so uninspiring not like it's predecessor.


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats kinda what I meant. The GTR is a big improvement over the rebadged "Skyline" G35. I would love to see another Z like the Z32.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

i dont know.. i think the 350Z totaly captures the Z spirit.. its got the basic shape of the Z car but just a lot larger,, ive owned a s130 for over 17 years and when the 350Z came out i just had to have one... now i got both...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

icice9 said:


> i dont know.. i think the 350Z totally captures the Z spirit.. its got the basic shape of the Z car but just a lot larger,, Ive owned a s130 for over 17 years and when the 350Z came out i just had to have one... now i got both...


So when I see you on the freeway and you are driving up on me with a *S130* I know it's a *Z* but if you come up on me with a *Z33* I think is that a _Audi TT _or a _Celica_. Also when I pass a *Z33* up in my *Z32* I think it's a _Lexus_ until I see the hamburger symbol.

The truth is the _350Z _has no originality not like it's predecessors if ithe 350Z did not have the _Z emblem _you would not call it a *Z*.


I mean look at your picture it tells the story better then I can.


----------



## 300ZXguy (May 8, 2006)

i agree with spongerider i would love to see a car looking like the z32 come back into the line up.


----------

